# ,  / > Yaesu >  Vertex VX-2500V     ?

## UA6BNJ

.     . 
    \ Vertex VX-2500V.
       ?     FM  ?   ?

----------


## DerBear

,   ,     .   ,      -.          ... ,   -  .  .    .  .

----------


## DerBear

-         .     ...     -    RK6AKI    4\4 (     12-  ) -        .    -   . (       :Wink:  )

----------


## UN9LCW

http://www.compasr.ru/info/manual/VX-2500r.pdf    ?  .

----------


## UN9LCW

Alinco DR 135,    50 .        . http://board.cqham.ru/index.php?details=79185  ua9snw()mail.ru    -@

----------


## LML

**   Vertex 2500   . -    .  COM-.

----------


## LML

,  Yaesu FTH-2010,     http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1056269

http://www.cqham.ru/ftprog.htm
http://files.radioscanner.ru/uploade...0_mic_prog.gif 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic21140.html

----------

RW6MIT

----------


## LML

! 
       (    )     4  8 . 

   VX-2500V (VHF,  148-174 ,    e) 

*  144-146* , 49 .
" " .

  2022!

----------

